# waterfowl grand slam



## JMitchell (Dec 28, 2012)

I enjoyed reading the posts on your favorite duck.
Here is the waterfowl grand slam list how many of each have you gotten-

I have gotten 21 species of ducks, 4 of the geese, first spec this year, 1 of 2 of others swan this year. All birds taken in Montana
Anybody gotten them all? 

*DUCKS - 32 (Huntable Species)*American Black Duck - _Anas rubripes_ 
American Wigeon - _Anas americana
_Barrow's Goldeneye_ - Bucephala islandica
_Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - _Dendrocygna autumnalis
_Black Scoter - _Melanitta *****
_Blue-winged Teal - _Anas discors
_Bufflehead - _Bucephala albeola
_Canvasback - _Aythya valisineria
_Cinnamon Teal - _Anas cyanoptera
_Common Eider - _Somateria mollissima
_Common Goldeneye - _Bucephala clangula
_Common Merganser - _Mergus merganser
_Fulvous Whistling-Duck - _Dendrocygna bicolor_
Gadwall - _Anas strepera
_Greater Scaup - _Aythya marila
_Green-winged Teal - _Anas crecca
_Harlequin Duck - _Histrionicus histrionicus
_Hooded Merganser - _Lophodytes cucullatus
_King Eider -_ Somateria spectabilis
_Lesser Scaup - _Aythya affinis_
Long-tailed Duck - _Clangula hyemalis_
Mallard - _Anas platyrhynchos_
Mottled Duck - _Anas fulvigula_
Northern Shoveler - _Anas clypeata_
Northern Pintail - _Anas acuta_
Red-breasted Merganser - _Mergus serrator_
Redhead - _Aythya americana_
Ring-necked Duck - _Aythya collaris
_Ruddy Duck - _Oxyura jamaicensis_
Surf Scoter - _Melanitta perspicillata_
White-winged Scoter - _Melanitta fusca_
Wood Duck - _Aix sponsa_
​ *GEESE - 6 (Huntable Species)*Greater White-fronted Goose - _Anser albifrons_
Snow Goose - _Chen caerulescens_
Ross's Goose - _Chen rossii_
Canada Goose - _Branta canadensis_
Cackling Goose - _Branta Hutchinsii_
Brant - _Branta bernicla_​*OTHER WATERFOWL- 2 (Huntable Species)*Sandhill Crane - _Grus canadensis_
Tundra Swan - _Cygnus columbianus_​


----------



## blinddogmaddie (Mar 7, 2008)

Cool list. I have taken 16 of the duck species, 2 of the geese species and tried like heck to get the other waterfowl.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Same here, 21 of the ducks, 4 of the geese, and a crane. Mostly MN and a few of them either in Canada or the Dakota's.........


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

I need the following
Barrow's Goldeneye_ - Bucephala islandica
Black-bellied Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna autumnalis
Black Scoter - Melanitta *****
Cinnamon Teal - Anas cyanoptera
Common Eider - Somateria mollissima
Fulvous Whistling-Duck - Dendrocygna bicolor
_Harlequin Duck - _Histrionicus histrionicus
_King Eider - Somateria spectabilis
Mottled Duck - _Anas fulvigula_
Northern Shoveler - _Anas clypeata_


Greater White-fronted Goose - _Anser albifrons_
Ross's Goose - _Chen rossii_
Cackling Goose - _Branta Hutchinsii_


Sandhill Crane - _Grus canadensis_
Tundra Swan - _Cygnus columbianus_


Common Eider and Swan are next on my bucket list


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

24 of the duck species
All the goose species
And 0 of the other column


Richard


----------



## justin300mag (May 28, 2010)

22 of the ducks 4 of the geese


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

27 of the ducks
All of the geese
Tundra Swan
No crane...

Thanks to many years in Alaska and the PNW...


----------



## mike olson (Aug 11, 2009)

15 of the ducks 5 of the geese and a ribeye of the sky.


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

16 of the duck and three of the geese. Opening day 2013 we shot 9 of the duck and honkers 
I thought that has to be a mixed bag hard to beat.


----------



## jde512 (Apr 15, 2010)

13 duck and 5 goose species for me. Cool list!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

23 of the duck, never been on a sea duck hunt, never killled a cinamon teal
all the geese but no brant
crane but no swan


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

Really cool----I have all the geese but only 15 of the ducks, and no rib eyes. 

My first "duck" was a scoter in college at Humboldt Bay. I cooked it up and had guests. My girl friend never returned for any of my culinary feasts. Tasted like Nike. But we ate it, and was washed down with several Pabst Blue Ribbon prides. 

Surf scoters are a nice way to figure out women.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

OP, are you Jim Mitchell from Kalispell?


----------



## Travis Schneider (Aug 31, 2010)

I've personally killed...

18 on the duck list

5 on the goose list

1 on the "other" list

I have a ways to go...better start shooting more trash ducks.


----------



## JMitchell (Dec 28, 2012)

John Robinson said:


> OP, are you Jim Mitchell from Kalispell?


No, but he is my cousin, I live in the Bitterroot Hamilton, MT


----------



## Jon Hass (Aug 21, 2008)

16, 1, and 1 (Swan)


----------



## dwittler (Jun 21, 2011)

15 ducks 5 geese think there also is a mexican duck much like mottled duck


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

13 on the duck list... still have a bunch of years left,

4 on the goose list, Maggie loves em 

none on the swan and crane - Maggie has 1 swan but my buddy shot it near Dry lake, SD and she retrieved it I wish I would have had my phone on me I would have taken a picture it was HUGE compared to her but she is the lil engine that can


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

14 ducks, 2 geese. in the lonely atlantic flyway..


----------



## BigEarl (Feb 10, 2013)

* I second that, COOL LIST !! 
Now I have a Bird Bucket List ..
..DUCKS - 32 (Huntable Species)*American Black Duck - _Anas rubripes_ Black Scoter - _Melanitta *****_Common Eider - _Somateria mollissima
_Fulvous Whistling-Duck - _Dendrocygna bicolor_
Harlequin Duck - _Histrionicus histrionicus
_King Eider -_ Somateria spectabilis 
_Long-tailed Duck - _Clangula hyem_
Mottled Duck - _Anas fulvigula_
Red-breasted Merganser - _Mergus serrator_
Surf Scoter - _Melanitta perspicillata_
White-winged Scoter - _Melanitta fusca_
​*GEESE - 6 (Huntable Species)*Greater White-fronted Goose - _Anser albifrons_​*OTHER WATERFOWL- 2 (Huntable Species)*Sandhill Crane - _Grus canadensis_
Tundra Swan - _Cygnus columbianus_​


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

Missing 4 ducks, Barrow's, Harley, King and Fulvous. Got all the geese including the 4th and 6th oldest whitefronts on record per band records and no swan. Not sure I will pursue the ones I don't have, if they show up good, if not oh well. You do know that snow geese have 2 species like scaup and Canadas and Cacklers are multi sub specie also. A background on the various Branta Canadensis and baby geese 

http://www.sibleyguides.com/2007/07/identification-of-cackling-and-canada-goose/

Where did you get the fulvous? Are you including the mexican duck with the mottled?


----------



## jbrous2 (Dec 12, 2012)

20 of the ducks
5 of the geese
o-cranes or swans

All taken in south louisiana.


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

28 species of ducks ( no King Eider, no whilstling ducks and no cinnamon teal, 4 species of Geese taken during the last 32 years.


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

I've shot 15 of the ducks and 2 different geese but I didn't see the speckled bellies in the geese category is that just a nick name for them?


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

jacduck said:


> Missing 4 ducks, Barrow's, Harley, King and Fulvous. Got all the geese including the 4th and 6th oldest whitefronts on record per band records and no swan. Not sure I will pursue the ones I don't have, if they show up good, if not oh well. You do know that snow geese have 2 species like scaup and Canadas and Cacklers are multi sub specie also. A background on the various Branta Canadensis and baby geese
> 
> http://www.sibleyguides.com/2007/07/identification-of-cackling-and-canada-goose/
> 
> Where did you get the fulvous? Are you including the mexican duck with the mottled?


We have Fulvous here in Fl I've shot a few of them.


----------



## cajundogman (Oct 30, 2008)

Great topic!!!

I have gotten 20 of the ducks and 3 of the geese. Guess I need to hunt a little harder!!!


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Scott Parker said:


> I've shot 15 of the ducks and 2 different geese but I didn't see the speckled bellies in the geese category is that just a nick name for them?


Specks are technically "greater white-fronted geese".


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

18 of the ducks
4 of the geese
1 swan.

Will be knocking out about 5-8 of the ducks, the rest of the geese and the sandhill this season. Hopefully!!!!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Scott Parker said:


> We have Fulvous here in Fl I've shot a few of them.


Been shooting them on the coast of South Carolina for thirty years already... So you guys should have a bunch of them...

Thing I hate about them is how many times they will circle before coming in... dang crick in my neck by the time they make their mind up...


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

huntinman said:


> Been shooting them on the coast of South Carolina for thirty years already... So you guys should have a bunch of them...
> 
> Thing I hate about them is how many times they will circle before coming in... dang crick in my neck by the time they make their mind up...


You have to be careful with the Fulvous because your only allowed one and some times they fly mixed in with the black bellies and you can end up shooting another one thinking it's a black bellies.


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

I've hunted ducks and geese for 51 years in New Jersey, Delaware and Maryland and have harvested 25 species of ducks and 3 species of
geese.


----------



## Matt Weberpal (Oct 9, 2009)

I was surprised that I've taken 10 of the duck species and 2 of the geese in my 4 years of hunting. Great list.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

In 23 years of duck hunting I have killed 13 of the listed species of ducks.

Lonnie Spann


----------

